# IPN: incident page network



## frdude1000 (Oct 9, 2011)

Anybody know/use this?  http://www.firefeeds.com/


----------



## Martyn (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm sorry but that HAS to be the height of whackerdom, especially as you have to pay to use it

(Get a scanner instead)


----------



## Meursault (Oct 10, 2011)

I've worked with someone who had it via text. It can be a bit interesting, and it's great for traffic, but I couldn't justify paying for it or constantly having to clear out my inbox.


----------

